

Sign in to AIM, MSN and ICQ using heysan! on your iPhone.  - marie
http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2007/07/13/heysan-a-lightweight-approach-to-iphone-im/
Show some digg love please: <a href="http://digg.com/apple/Heysan_A_lightweight_approach_to_iPhone_IM_n_iPhone_Atlas" rel="nofollow">http://digg.com/apple/Heysan_A_lightweight_approach_to_iPhon...</a>
======
ed
Heysan is now dedicated exclusively to mobile messaging? What happened to
flash slide shows?

~~~
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=33326>

~~~
ed
That's too bad -- I thought Heysan was doing a much better job than Slide or
its competitors.

